# GBAtemp push notifications FAQ & Feedback



## shaunj66 (Feb 20, 2018)

*GBAtemp *now has push notifications enabled so you can receive push notifications on both desktop and mobile for your forum alerts.

What are Push Notifications?
If logged in, push notifications enable you to keep track of your GBAtemp alerts such as new private messages, likes received and others replying or quoting to you.



 



Push notifications will be sent to your compatible browser on a supported device (see below) even when you are not actively browsing the site.

Please be aware that push notifications are not instantaneous and are delayed beyond your normal forum alerts by up to a minute.

How do I enable Push Notifications?
Starting today, when visiting GBAtemp and logged in you should be prompted with the following message:





Click 'Allow' and a prompt from your browser should follow to whitelist GBAtemp for push notifications. That's it!

Can I change which Push notifications I receive?
You will receive the same alerts you would for forum alerts. These can be configured in your Alert Preferences.

Push Notifications aren't working for me
See the below troubleshooting steps. If you are still experiencing difficulties please reply to this thread and let us know your browser and device.

See the list of compatible browsers below.
Ensure you have JavaScript enabled.
Ensure you are not using a browser extension that may be blocking it such as NoScript.
Compatible browsers

Chrome: Supported on Windows, Android, Mac OS X, and Linux. Not supported on iOS.
Safari: Supported only on Mac OS X. Not supported on iOS.
Firefox: Supported on Mac OS X, Windows, and Linux. Not supported on iOS.
How do I disable Push Notifications?
Chrome: click the padlock or (i) icon to the left of the site URL in the address bar and choose 'site settings' - from here find Notifications and disable it.
Safari: Go to Safari > Preferences (or press Command-Comma). Click on the Notifications tab. From there you can manually disable/enable notifications from select sites, remove all notifications, or access your system-wide Notification Preferences.
Firefox: click the padlock or (i) icon to the left of the site URL in the address bar and choose the ">" icon, then More Information > Permissions - from here find Notifications and disable it.

You will need to revert the above if you wish to re-enable push notifications again.


If you have any other questions or thoughts about GBAtemp's Push Notifications - please let us know below.

- GBAtemp Staff


----------



## Madridi (Feb 20, 2018)

Great add on


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 20, 2018)

> Not supported on iOS.


I blame Apple for this


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 20, 2018)

I noticed this a few minutes ago, I really like it!


----------



## Ryccardo (Feb 20, 2018)

Already countered - about:config > dom.webnotifications.enabled


----------



## Issac (Feb 20, 2018)

Super nice!


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 20, 2018)

I have yet to get an alert to activate notifications on my browser (Chrome - Win 10)


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 20, 2018)

no thanks


----------



## Costello (Feb 21, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> I have yet to get an alert to activate notifications on my browser (Chrome - Win 10)



we are not sure whether this works with Chrom*ium*, but I have tested it successfully on Chrome


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 21, 2018)

Costello said:


> we are not sure whether this works with Chrom*ium*, but I have tested it successfully on Chrome


But my browser is Google Chrome, the exact last version.
Now if this version is based of Chromium or not, I have no idea.


----------



## Costello (Feb 21, 2018)

well I just got an alert for your quoting my post, and I'm using Chrome:


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 21, 2018)

As long as this isn't something that constantly gets shoved in my face (like Facebook and other sites) then that's cool.


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 21, 2018)

Costello said:


> well I just got an alert for your quoting my post, and I'm using Chrome:
> View attachment 114999


Is your version the same as mine?


Spoiler


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Feb 21, 2018)

Hey, no need for an app now!
...
No need for an app?
Oh.
Oh no...


----------



## Costello (Feb 21, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Is your version the same as mine?
> 
> 
> Spoiler







did you make sure to enable notifications for the site?

1) here:





2) here: https://gbatemp.net/account/alert-preferences

3) when you receive an alert, if you clear the alert in Xenforo within 1 minute, you wont be getting the web push notification. The alert takes 1-2 minutes maximum to arrive (ie: it can be faster but at most it'll take 1-2 minutes).


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 21, 2018)

It doesn't go away unless you click the x


----------



## Costello (Feb 21, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Is your version the same as mine?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I don't see you in the list of registered notification users, so you haven't subscribed properly. Check again all the steps


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 21, 2018)

Nothing at all



Spoiler


----------



## Pleng (Feb 21, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> Already countered - about:config > dom.webnotifications.enabled



Thank you. I get highly irritated by every site I go to, most of which I'll never even visit again, now spamming me with a "can we send you notifications" message. To make it worse, "never allow" is hidden and you need to click twice to select it.

Do you know if something similar is available in Chrome on Android?


----------



## Edgarska (Feb 21, 2018)

Is there a way to request the push notification dialog again? I chose allow, but then denied it on the firefox alert because of muscle memory and there's no way to manually add a site to the list.

I already tried logging out, closing and opening the browser.


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 20, 2018)

*GBAtemp *now has push notifications enabled so you can receive push notifications on both desktop and mobile for your forum alerts.

What are Push Notifications?
If logged in, push notifications enable you to keep track of your GBAtemp alerts such as new private messages, likes received and others replying or quoting to you.



 



Push notifications will be sent to your compatible browser on a supported device (see below) even when you are not actively browsing the site.

Please be aware that push notifications are not instantaneous and are delayed beyond your normal forum alerts by up to a minute.

How do I enable Push Notifications?
Starting today, when visiting GBAtemp and logged in you should be prompted with the following message:





Click 'Allow' and a prompt from your browser should follow to whitelist GBAtemp for push notifications. That's it!

Can I change which Push notifications I receive?
You will receive the same alerts you would for forum alerts. These can be configured in your Alert Preferences.

Push Notifications aren't working for me
See the below troubleshooting steps. If you are still experiencing difficulties please reply to this thread and let us know your browser and device.

See the list of compatible browsers below.
Ensure you have JavaScript enabled.
Ensure you are not using a browser extension that may be blocking it such as NoScript.
Compatible browsers

Chrome: Supported on Windows, Android, Mac OS X, and Linux. Not supported on iOS.
Safari: Supported only on Mac OS X. Not supported on iOS.
Firefox: Supported on Mac OS X, Windows, and Linux. Not supported on iOS.
How do I disable Push Notifications?
Chrome: click the padlock or (i) icon to the left of the site URL in the address bar and choose 'site settings' - from here find Notifications and disable it.
Safari: Go to Safari > Preferences (or press Command-Comma). Click on the Notifications tab. From there you can manually disable/enable notifications from select sites, remove all notifications, or access your system-wide Notification Preferences.
Firefox: click the padlock or (i) icon to the left of the site URL in the address bar and choose the ">" icon, then More Information > Permissions - from here find Notifications and disable it.

You will need to revert the above if you wish to re-enable push notifications again.


If you have any other questions or thoughts about GBAtemp's Push Notifications - please let us know below.

- GBAtemp Staff


----------



## drenal (Feb 21, 2018)

Edgarska said:


> Is there a way to request the push notification dialog again? I chose allow, but then denied it on the firefox alert because of muscle memory and there's no way to manually add a site to the list.
> 
> I already tried logging out, closing and opening the browser.


try logging out, removing/clearing your cookies, and logging back in. it worked for me


----------



## Costello (Feb 21, 2018)

you don't have to go through all that, just edit the site settings in your browser to allow notifications


----------



## Bonestorm (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm guessing no dedicated app is happening?


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 21, 2018)

Bonestorm said:


> I'm guessing no dedicated app is happening?


Never say never.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 21, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> Never say never.


owo can't wait for a dedicated app


----------



## Edgarska (Feb 21, 2018)

Costello said:


> you don't have to go through all that, just edit the site settings in your browser to allow notifications


Yeah, that's the problem, there's no entry for gbatemp in the list of sites that have requested push notifications.
I'm sure it will ask again eventually anyway, all the other sites do.


----------



## Costello (Feb 21, 2018)

Edgarska said:


> Yeah, that's the problem, there's no entry for gbatemp in the list of sites that have requested push notifications.
> I'm sure it will ask again eventually anyway, all the other sites do.


https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/push-notifications-firefox#w_upgraded-notifications
you should be able to enable by following these steps


----------



## Edgarska (Feb 21, 2018)

Costello said:


> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/push-notifications-firefox#w_upgraded-notifications
> you should be able to enable by following these steps


Thanks.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 21, 2018)

Best notifications ever!


----------



## Jayro (Feb 21, 2018)

Pretty cool, thanks for this. Hopefully this will stifle the crybabies wanting an app.


----------



## Chary (Feb 21, 2018)

And thus burying the only reason to ever still be using Tapatalk! This is great!


----------



## supergamer368 (Feb 21, 2018)

No iOS support because crapple has to be different ;O;


----------



## Xyphoseos (Feb 21, 2018)

When I saw it I didnt know what type of notification it will show me
So I click no thank
How can I allow now ?
Im on android chrome


----------



## Stephano (Feb 21, 2018)

WiiUBricker said:


> I blame Apple for this


You shouldn't expect more from a company that adds "new" features to a product which have already existed on other phones for years. 

But, ya that truly is a bummer for us.


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 21, 2018)

would love this if the option actually popped up, I turned it on for Facebook and Twitter so I don't get why not this site :/


----------



## Justinde75 (Feb 21, 2018)

Wierd, havent recieved any yet even though I remember allowing it


----------



## Owenge (Feb 21, 2018)

Great job


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 21, 2018)

Hmm... Would it be possible to send the actual notification text as the push? These notifs are pretty vague and sometimes not even right (I just got a "[person] commented on your status!", and it was someone else's status.


----------



## Costello (Feb 21, 2018)

Xyphoseos said:


> When I saw it I didnt know what type of notification it will show me
> So I click no thank
> How can I allow now ?
> Im on android chrome



https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/3220216?co=GENIE.Platform=Android&hl=en
google est ton ami, mon ami


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 21, 2018)

@shaunj66 might not be related, but I was having issues entering GBATemp yesterday from the Wii U browser.
I was getting error 112-1035.

I had that problem with other sites as well, for example the PK Hack Forum over at Starmen.net , and that issue started happening when they used SSL certificates on the site.
So, I wanted to ask if you guys have been fiddling around with the SSL certificates of the site which might be causing problem accessing GBATemp on the Wii U browser, and if that is the case, is there any other way I can access the site through said browser?


----------



## leon315 (Feb 21, 2018)

I saw some game reviews are simply disappeared from home pagew? such like FF dissidia, what's happening here?


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 20, 2018)

*GBAtemp *now has push notifications enabled so you can receive push notifications on both desktop and mobile for your forum alerts.

What are Push Notifications?
If logged in, push notifications enable you to keep track of your GBAtemp alerts such as new private messages, likes received and others replying or quoting to you.



 



Push notifications will be sent to your compatible browser on a supported device (see below) even when you are not actively browsing the site.

Please be aware that push notifications are not instantaneous and are delayed beyond your normal forum alerts by up to a minute.

How do I enable Push Notifications?
Starting today, when visiting GBAtemp and logged in you should be prompted with the following message:





Click 'Allow' and a prompt from your browser should follow to whitelist GBAtemp for push notifications. That's it!

Can I change which Push notifications I receive?
You will receive the same alerts you would for forum alerts. These can be configured in your Alert Preferences.

Push Notifications aren't working for me
See the below troubleshooting steps. If you are still experiencing difficulties please reply to this thread and let us know your browser and device.

See the list of compatible browsers below.
Ensure you have JavaScript enabled.
Ensure you are not using a browser extension that may be blocking it such as NoScript.
Compatible browsers

Chrome: Supported on Windows, Android, Mac OS X, and Linux. Not supported on iOS.
Safari: Supported only on Mac OS X. Not supported on iOS.
Firefox: Supported on Mac OS X, Windows, and Linux. Not supported on iOS.
How do I disable Push Notifications?
Chrome: click the padlock or (i) icon to the left of the site URL in the address bar and choose 'site settings' - from here find Notifications and disable it.
Safari: Go to Safari > Preferences (or press Command-Comma). Click on the Notifications tab. From there you can manually disable/enable notifications from select sites, remove all notifications, or access your system-wide Notification Preferences.
Firefox: click the padlock or (i) icon to the left of the site URL in the address bar and choose the ">" icon, then More Information > Permissions - from here find Notifications and disable it.

You will need to revert the above if you wish to re-enable push notifications again.


If you have any other questions or thoughts about GBAtemp's Push Notifications - please let us know below.

- GBAtemp Staff


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Feb 21, 2018)

Costello said:


> View attachment 115000
> 
> did you make sure to enable notifications for the site?
> 
> ...


For me it arrives _really_ fast, often within 15 seconds, and is much faster than the emails, if I get a PM notification, a lot of the time I can read the whole PM before the email arrives.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 21, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> @shaunj66 might not be related, but I was having issues entering GBATemp yesterday from the Wii U browser.
> I was getting error 112-1035.
> 
> I had that problem with other sites as well, for example the PK Hack Forum over at Starmen.net , and that issue started happening when they used SSL certificates on the site.
> So, I wanted to ask if you guys have been fiddling around with the SSL certificates of the site which might be causing problem accessing GBATemp on the Wii U browser, and if that is the case, is there any other way I can access the site through said browser?


Yes, HTTPS is now enforced outside China.


----------



## Scarlet (Feb 21, 2018)

leon315 said:


> I saw some game reviews are simply disappeared from home pagew? such like FF dissidia, what's happening here?


They were just marked as featured for a little while, which makes sure they're on the portal even if they're old. Head to the review section if you want to look at them ^o^


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 21, 2018)

Is it me, or do mobile notifications not stack, as in, we can't have multiple at once?


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 21, 2018)

Seems nifty! Good job!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 21, 2018)

Ok after using these for a day, I have to say I'm kinda dissapointed with them. I'm just wondering why its so generic like "x just liked your post!" instead of "x just liked your post in the thread y"


----------



## Costello (Feb 22, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Ok after using these for a day, I have to say I'm kinda dissapointed with them. I'm just wondering why its so generic like "x just liked your post!" instead of "x just liked your post in the thread y"


yeah, there is definitely room for improvement... we'll keep working on them


----------



## Costello (Feb 22, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> @shaunj66 might not be related, but I was having issues entering GBATemp yesterday from the Wii U browser.
> I was getting error 112-1035.
> 
> I had that problem with other sites as well, for example the PK Hack Forum over at Starmen.net , and that issue started happening when they used SSL certificates on the site.
> So, I wanted to ask if you guys have been fiddling around with the SSL certificates of the site which might be causing problem accessing GBATemp on the Wii U browser, and if that is the case, is there any other way I can access the site through said browser?



we started enforcing HTTPS-only yesterday.
I imagine the Wii U browser does not support Letsencrypt certificates.
Is your Wii U up to date or is it an old version?
I dont own a Wii U so I can't make tests.

Either way, we can still make exceptions for devices that dont properly support HTTPS or the letsencrypt CA.
There is a thread for that: https://gbatemp.net/threads/http-support.497125/


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Feb 22, 2018)

Costello said:


> we started enforcing HTTPS-only yesterday.
> I imagine the Wii U browser does not support Letsencrypt certificates.
> Is your Wii U up to date or is it an old version?
> I dont own a Wii U so I can't make tests.
> ...


Later I can test to see if it works on my 5.5.2 (latest update) Wii U, though right now I don't feel up to walking across the house (currently dealing with back injuries and a strep throat).


----------



## Costello (Feb 22, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Later I can test to see if it works on my 5.5.2 (latest update) Wii U, though right now I don't feel up to walking across the house (currently dealing with back injuries and a strep throat).


thanks, that would be much appreciated. Take care of your back and throat


----------



## m_babble (Feb 22, 2018)

I don't see myself utilizing this, but I always appreciate the work you guys put in to keep the site fresh.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Feb 22, 2018)

Costello said:


> we started enforcing HTTPS-only yesterday.
> I imagine the Wii U browser does not support Letsencrypt certificates.
> Is your Wii U up to date or is it an old version?
> I dont own a Wii U so I can't make tests.
> ...


(Quoting because I'm sure you have notify-on-mention disabled) Yes, when attempting to access from Wii U, it throws the same error code the other user experienced.


----------



## Costello (Feb 22, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> (Quoting because I'm sure you have notify-on-mention disabled) Yes, when attempting to access from Wii U, it throws the same error code the other user experienced.



OK, I will therefore allow HTTP access from the Wii u browser. 
I'll update this post when it is done


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 22, 2018)

Costello said:


> OK, I will therefore allow HTTP access from the Wii u browser.
> I'll update this post when it is done


Greatly appreciated 
Thank you!


----------



## Costello (Feb 22, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> (Quoting because I'm sure you have notify-on-mention disabled) Yes, when attempting to access from Wii U, it throws the same error code the other user experienced.





ShadowOne333 said:


> Greatly appreciated
> Thank you!


OK I have applied the rule, if user agent contains "NintendoBrowser", the HTTP version will still be available.
Can you try again?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 22, 2018)

Costello said:


> OK I have applied the rule, if user agent contains "NintendoBrowser", the HTTP version will still be available.
> Can you try again?


Working now on my side using http on the site's link from the Wii U.

Thank you so much, @Costello!


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Feb 22, 2018)

Costello said:


> OK I have applied the rule, if user agent contains "NintendoBrowser", the HTTP version will still be available.
> Can you try again?


Will test soon, it's a bit early though.


----------



## Ryccardo (Feb 22, 2018)

Pleng said:


> Thank you. I get highly irritated by every site I go to, most of which I'll never even visit again, now spamming me with a "can we send you notifications" message. To make it worse, "never allow" is hidden and you need to click twice to select it.


That's a Fake User Interface, not differently than those golden age ads (still around!) that resemble a Windows XP window



Pleng said:


> Do you know if something similar is available in Chrome on Android?


I use SWE-Chromium and the option is there: settings > site settings > notifications


----------



## Pleng (Feb 23, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> That's a Fake User Interface, not differently than those golden age ads (still around!) that resemble a Windows XP window



What are you talking about? No it's not. It's exactly the same system notification service GBA Temp now uses.



> I use SWE-Chromium and the option is there: settings > site settings > notifications



Unfortunately Chrome doesn't have an appropriate option under that menu. There's an option for "Notifications" but if you read the description underneath then having the option on means sites will auto prompt you first, and turning it off means notifications will be auto accepted 

Never mind, I don't really visit many sites on my mobile anyway.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Feb 23, 2018)

I wish we had GBAtemp Plush.


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 20, 2018)

*GBAtemp *now has push notifications enabled so you can receive push notifications on both desktop and mobile for your forum alerts.

What are Push Notifications?
If logged in, push notifications enable you to keep track of your GBAtemp alerts such as new private messages, likes received and others replying or quoting to you.



 



Push notifications will be sent to your compatible browser on a supported device (see below) even when you are not actively browsing the site.

Please be aware that push notifications are not instantaneous and are delayed beyond your normal forum alerts by up to a minute.

How do I enable Push Notifications?
Starting today, when visiting GBAtemp and logged in you should be prompted with the following message:





Click 'Allow' and a prompt from your browser should follow to whitelist GBAtemp for push notifications. That's it!

Can I change which Push notifications I receive?
You will receive the same alerts you would for forum alerts. These can be configured in your Alert Preferences.

Push Notifications aren't working for me
See the below troubleshooting steps. If you are still experiencing difficulties please reply to this thread and let us know your browser and device.

See the list of compatible browsers below.
Ensure you have JavaScript enabled.
Ensure you are not using a browser extension that may be blocking it such as NoScript.
Compatible browsers

Chrome: Supported on Windows, Android, Mac OS X, and Linux. Not supported on iOS.
Safari: Supported only on Mac OS X. Not supported on iOS.
Firefox: Supported on Mac OS X, Windows, and Linux. Not supported on iOS.
How do I disable Push Notifications?
Chrome: click the padlock or (i) icon to the left of the site URL in the address bar and choose 'site settings' - from here find Notifications and disable it.
Safari: Go to Safari > Preferences (or press Command-Comma). Click on the Notifications tab. From there you can manually disable/enable notifications from select sites, remove all notifications, or access your system-wide Notification Preferences.
Firefox: click the padlock or (i) icon to the left of the site URL in the address bar and choose the ">" icon, then More Information > Permissions - from here find Notifications and disable it.

You will need to revert the above if you wish to re-enable push notifications again.


If you have any other questions or thoughts about GBAtemp's Push Notifications - please let us know below.

- GBAtemp Staff


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 23, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> I wish we had GBAtemp Plush.


I'd definitely buy a Tempy plush.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 23, 2018)

sks316 said:


> I'd definitely buy a Tempy plush.


Mods, make this a thing.


----------



## Lia (Feb 23, 2018)

Just something, when someone also comments on a status, it's missing a space;
"Useralso commented on your status"


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 23, 2018)

After switching to Tempstyle 2 dark it automatically asked me to allow notifications.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Feb 23, 2018)

Some of the messages are far too vague, like "[user] made a new post." Rather than "[user] replied to the thread [thread]." It makes it hard to tell where it's even from.
EDIT: Or, when sks just liked this post, it just said, "sks136 liked your post!" instead of "sks316 liked your post in the thread GBAtemp Push Notifications now enabled!"


----------



## Localhorst86 (Feb 25, 2018)

Since tapatalk push notifications for gbatemp.net have stopped working a while ago I wanted to test these notifications. However, I am not able to find the settings in Firefox for Android. The site won't ask me for permission to send notifications and there are no settings available in the site settings. Anyone got an idea?

Edit: well, it looks like that's by design on Firefox for Android. You can only enable the setting via the popup from the site, there seems to be no way to enable this manually. So once you answered the dialogue box with "No" you're not able to enable push notifications, ever.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 12, 2018)

It bugged out and forgot the space. Also, it wasn't my status. It was his status which I commented on which he then commented on (I had asked a question and he replied)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 12, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> View attachment 117321
> It bugged out and forgot the space. Also, it wasn't my status. It was his status which I commented on which he then commented on (I had asked a question and he replied)


Yeah, I got this a few times too, I got really confused on how someone I wasn't following commented on my status


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2018)

I noticed that the Status and Profile Post strings in this feature may be inverted.
Consistently, my own status updates are shown as "Profile Post" and any profile post I make on someone's profile will show as "Status"


----------



## zacchi4k (May 13, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> *GBAtemp *now has push notifications enabled so you can receive push notifications on both desktop and mobile for your forum alerts.
> 
> What are Push Notifications?
> If logged in, push notifications enable you to keep track of your GBAtemp alerts such as new private messages, likes received and others replying or quoting to you.
> ...


Uhm, is there a way to reprompt the dialog asking if you want notifications? I think I accidentally dismissed jt


----------



## smileyhead (May 13, 2018)

zacchi4k said:


> Uhm, is there a way to reprompt the dialog asking if you want notifications? I think I accidentally dismissed jt


You should be able to enable it manually from your browser settings or the lock (or i icon) in the URL bar.


----------



## zacchi4k (May 13, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> You should be able to enable it manually from your browser settings or the lock (or i icon) in the URL bar.


It is enabled, but I don't get jotificatinot. I'm not referring to Chrome's dialog, I'm referring to GBATemp's one


----------



## smileyhead (May 13, 2018)

zacchi4k said:


> It is enabled, but I don't get jotificatinot. I'm not referring to Chrome's dialog, I'm referring to GBATemp's one


AFAIK Temp's dialogue just triggers the browser dialogue. It should work if you've enabled them in your browser.
Try closing and re-opening the window.


----------



## zacchi4k (May 13, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> AFAIK Temp's dialogue just triggers the browser dialogue. It should work if you've enabled them in your browser.
> Try closing and re-opening the window.


I've also eebootrd my phone


----------



## zacchi4k (May 13, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> AFAIK Temp's dialogue just triggers the browser dialogue. It should work if you've enabled them in your browser.
> Try closing and re-opening the window.


So I've tried clearing the website's data, and after logging back in, GBATemp's dialog showed, but after allowing that, Chrome didn't ask anything


----------



## jt_1258 (May 14, 2018)

Well I did finally figure out why notifications won't work. You *have* to have tempstyle 2 light/dark enabled to get the option. It also has remain enabled or it will stop sending notifications. Talk about one hell of a way to enforce getting a feature even if it doesn't change the previous temp style. Though I honestly don't care for how it says "so & so posted a new message" rather than "there was a reply on so & so thread/blog/profile post"


----------



## ry755 (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm trying to enable push notifications on my phone, but there's no option in the Site Settings, and I've tried clearing the cache and cookies. I also can't seem to find any options relating to push notifications in Alert Preferences. Am I missing something here?


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 18, 2019)

ry755 said:


> I'm trying to enable push notifications on my phone, but there's no option in the Site Settings, and I've tried clearing the cache and cookies. I also can't seem to find any options relating to push notifications in Alert Preferences. Am I missing something here?


Weird. As far as I can tell, the prompt is the only thing that triggers the permission. If it doesn't appear, neither will the option to toggle the permission on/off.
Seems pretty flawed imo. There should be a permanent button somewhere (like in Alert Preferences) that triggers the permission. We shouldn't rely on a message that might or might not appear; just like it didn't appear for you.

@shaunj66


----------



## Minox (Feb 18, 2019)

ry755 said:


> I'm trying to enable push notifications on my phone, but there's no option in the Site Settings, and I've tried clearing the cache and cookies. I also can't seem to find any options relating to push notifications in Alert Preferences. Am I missing something here?


Are you sure that you actually cleared all site preferences and cookies when you cleared browser data? Because my experience has been that after clearing all browser data and logging in again I always get asked whether or not I'd like to enable push notifications.


----------



## ry755 (Feb 18, 2019)

Minox said:


> Are you sure that you actually cleared all site preferences and cookies when you cleared browser data? Because my experience has been that after clearing all browser data and logging in again I always get asked whether or not I'd like to enable push notifications.


Yes, I cleared everything except saved passwords and autofill form data.


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 20, 2018)

*GBAtemp *now has push notifications enabled so you can receive push notifications on both desktop and mobile for your forum alerts.

What are Push Notifications?
If logged in, push notifications enable you to keep track of your GBAtemp alerts such as new private messages, likes received and others replying or quoting to you.



 



Push notifications will be sent to your compatible browser on a supported device (see below) even when you are not actively browsing the site.

Please be aware that push notifications are not instantaneous and are delayed beyond your normal forum alerts by up to a minute.

How do I enable Push Notifications?
Starting today, when visiting GBAtemp and logged in you should be prompted with the following message:





Click 'Allow' and a prompt from your browser should follow to whitelist GBAtemp for push notifications. That's it!

Can I change which Push notifications I receive?
You will receive the same alerts you would for forum alerts. These can be configured in your Alert Preferences.

Push Notifications aren't working for me
See the below troubleshooting steps. If you are still experiencing difficulties please reply to this thread and let us know your browser and device.

See the list of compatible browsers below.
Ensure you have JavaScript enabled.
Ensure you are not using a browser extension that may be blocking it such as NoScript.
Compatible browsers

Chrome: Supported on Windows, Android, Mac OS X, and Linux. Not supported on iOS.
Safari: Supported only on Mac OS X. Not supported on iOS.
Firefox: Supported on Mac OS X, Windows, and Linux. Not supported on iOS.
How do I disable Push Notifications?
Chrome: click the padlock or (i) icon to the left of the site URL in the address bar and choose 'site settings' - from here find Notifications and disable it.
Safari: Go to Safari > Preferences (or press Command-Comma). Click on the Notifications tab. From there you can manually disable/enable notifications from select sites, remove all notifications, or access your system-wide Notification Preferences.
Firefox: click the padlock or (i) icon to the left of the site URL in the address bar and choose the ">" icon, then More Information > Permissions - from here find Notifications and disable it.

You will need to revert the above if you wish to re-enable push notifications again.


If you have any other questions or thoughts about GBAtemp's Push Notifications - please let us know below.

- GBAtemp Staff


----------



## toast27 (Jun 29, 2019)

I pressed no thanks on accident. I want it on but I can't find a way to set it on.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



toast27 said:


> I pressed no thanks on accident. I want it on but I can't find a way to set it on.


New problem

Cleared cookies, got message, but I can't click accept.

On mobile chrome


----------



## Localhorst86 (May 18, 2020)

Is it safe to assume this feature has been abandoned? I tried with both Google Chrome and Firefox for both Android and Windows 10 - There is either no way to enable notifications at all (Firefox on both Android and Windows, Chrome on Android) or set to "Ask" (Chrome on Windows) but it never asks to enable notifications.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 21, 2020)

Localhorst86 said:


> Is it safe to assume this feature has been abandoned? I tried with both Google Chrome and Firefox for both Android and Windows 10 - There is either no way to enable notifications at all (Firefox on both Android and Windows, Chrome on Android) or set to "Ask" (Chrome on Windows) but it never asks to enable notifications.


A glaring oversight has been fixed and the feature is now back  That's a bit embarrassing!


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 13, 2020)

Now, this is odd -- I've seen the question pop up on my tablet, but rejected it (as I don't want notifications on that device), but I didn't see it at all on my phone (where I do). Clearing the cookies didn't help, either.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Aug 13, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Now, this is odd -- I've seen the question pop up on my tablet, but rejected it (as I don't want notifications on that device), but I didn't see it at all on my phone (where I do). Clearing the cookies didn't help, either.


yeah, i've given up on notifications on my phone or my tablet. There is no prompt for allowing push notifications, neither in firefox nor chrome.
The popup only ever pops up on desktop browsers for me, but that's not where I want to be notified (they're turned off most of the time).


----------



## shaunj66 -- Re-enable notifications (Aug 13, 2020)

@smileyhead @Localhorst86 

I've just added a new option in user preferences. Please can you go here and try? 

https://gbatemp.net/account/preferences#pushNotifications


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 13, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> @smileyhead @Localhorst86
> 
> I've just added a new option in user preferences. Please can you go here and try?
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/account/preferences#pushNotifications


Pressing the button redirected me to the front page. I'm still not receiving push notifications, nor is the permission even listed in my browser's site settings (it should be listed once the option is enabled):


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 13, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Pressing the button redirected me to the front page. I'm still not receiving push notifications, nor is the permission even listed in my browser's site settings (it should be listed once the option is enabled):
> 
> View attachment 221372


Can you try again and let me know the outcome?


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 13, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> Can you try again and let me know the outcome?


Nothing happens when I click the button, now.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Aug 13, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Nothing happens when I click the button, now.


Same here. At this point, I am not sure the mobile browsers actually still have notification support.
They do. I was able to successfully test notifications using https://www.bennish.net/web-notifications.html
And https://pushalert.co/demo


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 23, 2021)

No news on this? I remember saying no to the site's popup in the past, but I can't get it to reappear, after clearing all site data from Chrome, and the button in my Browsing Preferences says Error.


----------



## Oreganus (Mar 20, 2022)

Great add on


----------

